# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  serious icicles.....

## MIke R

on my condo today...tis the season for it...warm days and cold nights make for big icicles





I  completely cleaned the back deck off of all snow two days ago

you'd never know it!

----------


## amyb

Phew-glad to see it is the roof and not the chest and belly of Mangus!

----------


## MIke R

they are very dangerous which is why right after I took the picture, I took them all down with my roof rake

----------


## george

there are bigger icicles further up north from you Mike :)

----------


## Rosemary

A high school English class assignment was to write a mystery short story.  Mine included an icicle as the perfect murder weapon - it melted, leaving no weapon or fingerprints.  George, those are amazing!

----------


## MIke R

george....I have no doubt!

where is that??....up by the flume?

----------


## george

yep, the flume gorge...

----------


## MIke R

pretty good call on that eh???

I know my mountains!

----------


## george

> pretty good call on that eh???
> 
> I know my mountains!



you sure do ;-)

few more pics...

----------


## amyb

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Trust me. No one will ever catch me hugging ice!

----------


## MIke R

yeah I am not much of an ice climber, but i love hiking the flume in the fall

----------


## andynap

Looks silly to me.

----------


## george

> Looks silly to me.



you should try it, it's fun! :p

----------


## amyb

Looks dangerous too.

----------


## MIke R

> Looks dangerous too.




it is...but if I may quote Mr Springsteen from one  of his songs:

"Mama always told me not to look into the eye's of the sun....
But mama..... that's where the fun is"

----------


## katva

> you should try it, it's fun! :p



I tried it once on my last day of mountaineering school on Denali. After hurdling myself into a crevasse and performing self rescue, it was a piece of cake..... sort of.... Ugh. Once was enough for me!  Gorgeous photos though!!!:uncomfortableness:

----------


## MIke R

well george there is some pretty good ice climbing just minutes from my house....and I have rhum!

http://www.mountainproject.com/v/rum...imbs/105914513

http://www.mooneymountainguides.com/...-at-rumney-nh/

http://vimeo.com/35494976

----------


## andynap

Boy does that look cold or what?

----------


## amyb

Better idea Mike. You guys climb and I'll serve the rhum when you get back

----------


## MIke R

as along as  it is with a big ol pot of Beef Bourguignon or Chili on the wood stove....and a hunk of bread!

----------


## amyb

That could work

----------


## george

Rum and Rumney :) Tempting Mike! 
Your nordic trails are on my list too... winter is too short :)

----------


## MIke R

> Rum and Rumney :) Tempting Mike! 
> Your nordic trails are on my list too... winter is too short :)



tell me about it.....

----------


## NHDiane

George - my neighbor is a frequent of the nordics in Mike's neck of the woods...these are some of her favorite trails!

----------


## MIke R

no one has more nordic trails operational than us....today it was 75 kilometers

george....Wendi is a huge Nordic skier....she can show you the best places

----------


## george

thanks Mike! I'll stop by for some tips on where to go... later this month most likely, will let you know.

----------


## MIke R

let me know, but its retail buyers show season  now, so we are going to start to be out of town on  weekends very soon.....

awesome day out there this morning...warm...got about an inch or two overnight....crowds slept in a bit so we got some quality time til about 1030...then we hit the bar for Bloddy Marys and Shirley Temples

----------


## george

will do... 
Is it true you had a power outage on saturday?

----------


## MIke R

yes it was insane....the whole resort was out from 830 to 1030...we had a major hockey tournament going on....all the Special Olympics people checking in...every restaurant was packed with breakfast patrons....the mountain had 5000 skiers....and nothing was on anywhere.... we kept our shops open because we had enough natural light in them to stay open.....but people were running around not knowing what to do with themselves...it was hilarious..

transformer fire.....

----------

